# What documents for Morocco?



## 111758 (Apr 28, 2008)

:?: What documents will we need for a swift crossing of the Spanish/Morocan border. Any hints or do we leave it to the imfamouse Carlos!! This will be our first time visiting Morocco. Crossing over about the second week in January, look out for a Rapido with the Devon flag on the back.

Paul and Ann


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*documents*

hello paul and Ann,

All the usual suspects....all needed....passports, V5 , Green card (must have this for Morocco...check that your insurer covers you !!)..Actually, we have NEVER been asked for the Green card at the border, but if you have an accident then you will need to produce it.

edit......dont expect it to be swift...each year we go it seems more chaotic than the last...just chill and try not to get too stressed !!!!

If you go to Carlos at J112 on the n340, he will provide you with everything else you need to show to the Moroccan customs police...in triplicate !!!..The fact that you will have these documents upon arrival in Morocco means that the touts will have no need to hassle you in an attempt to extort money from you !!!

Just be warned Paul, at Algeciras this year (our 5th time !) we were hassled BEFORE we got onto the ferry...seems they will try to get money from you anywhere !!!

Enjoy Maroc....we do.....

Jenny and Gordon in Agadir


----------



## bigx (May 16, 2005)

Hi
Are these the same documents for a Hymer crossing as well
Yours X


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Most Important you have breakdown cover.If you can get it? because its not the place you will want to breakdown, Its North Africa and you will not want to drive in Major towns /Cities.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Silversurfa, do you know of any company that offers breakdown or recovery from Morocco. Smiler


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*paperwork !!*

smiler,
There IS no-one doing breakdown cover for Morocco...
.
That said,All the large towns have big dealers...you stand a chance of being able to order anything you may (unfortunately !) need......our clutch cable for the car was quoted at 1 month delivery for instance (didnt have to resort to that....1 is being flown out with a friend as we speak !) .

silvasurfer....Gordon drives our seicento all over Morocco , no problem....even in Marrakesh ..... Its true to say that the more you do something, the easier it becomes :wink:

bigx.....  8O :? :lol: :lol:

This year we have seen more english motorhomes in Agadir than in the last 3 years....seems the word is spreading 

Jenny


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

we have seen more english motorhomes in Agadir than in the last 3 years....seems the word is spreading 

Obviously not as far as Wales or Scotland!!


----------



## Irene-and-Tim (Aug 23, 2006)

It simplifies things if you complete the temporary vehicle importation forms beforehand which you can easily do online. 

Check out the procedure at post #21 in the motorcycling Knowledgebase in my signature.

Tim (signed in on Irene's account)


----------

